# 5 week old Carlos X Nanda puppies



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

They are 5 weeks old now......how much longer do you think this stupid cat will tolerate this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPoc0xZdc9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5HjWMiQIOU


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

That's funny. I'm sitting here laughing while my wife is giving the "OH that poor cat" routine. How often does the cat have to endure that type of affection? Nice looking pups by the way.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> That's funny. I'm sitting here laughing while my wife is giving the "OH that poor cat" routine. How often does the cat have to endure that type of affection? Nice looking pups by the way.


I like to subject him to this torture a few times a day. But sometimes when he sees me let the puppies out he heads for higher ground.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Funny stuff. Our cats have pretty much bossed our GSDs around from the beginning. It wasn't until I got into the Mals that the kitties gave up the ghost on ruling the great outdoors. Now it's just a race to see who can get to the fence first, the dogs or the cats.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

One of these days soon :lol: Sylvester is gonna lose some serious weight.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> They are 5 weeks old now......how much longer do you think this stupid cat will tolerate this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPoc0xZdc9w
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5HjWMiQIOU


Just chuck it in with Carlos. So how are your Carlos pups comparing to your Arko ones so far?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Just chuck it in with Carlos. So how are your Carlos pups comparing to your Arko ones so far?


 Pretty similar so far, I think they look better (much darker pigment), very small wide set ears, broad skulls, heavy bones, very confident little guys, with a lot of anger already. Pretty much just like my Arko puppies so far.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

One day that cat is gona go ninja on them, and he better do it soon before the dogs can eat him 
You know if I put one of those pups under the Christmas tree and told my wife it was for her maybe I’d be allowed to keep it.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

My 12yr old arras daughter has probably killed about 20 cats in her lifetime, passed the same trait to all her pups.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Got a guy here who sells bobcat kittens....want one???? LOL


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Got a guy here who sells bobcat kittens....want one???? LOL


 
HECK YEA! think I could pass it off as just a big tomcat to my wife. LOL she is a sucker for cats so it may just work. 


Chris McD lol great tactic it should work. May have better luck if you stick it in a oversized jewerly box with a fancy jewelry something or other in a lil box strapped to its neck. 

Mike S. - So in that second vid where that one darker pup with the ballsie attitude. Where would he rank in your testing. What can you tell by these lil guys at this age?


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

That cat is crazy. Picked up my pup this week and watching that cat made me laugh. Crazy pup, my two old jrts don't know what to make of her, she just charges up them and starts using them as chewtoys! They throw her off with a growl and she just wags her tail and charges back in for more!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> HECK YEA! think I could pass it off as just a big tomcat to my wife. LOL she is a sucker for cats so it may just work.
> 
> 
> Chris McD lol great tactic it should work. May have better luck if you stick it in a oversized jewerly box with a fancy jewelry something or other in a lil box strapped to its neck.
> ...


 That little dark puppy is actually a female, she is the most dominant female in this litter, there is a male who has more character than her, but she is 2nd in this litter. They are just 5 weeks old, so it is still too early to tell much about their drives really, but their nerves are really super and some of them are quite dominant and easily triggered into rage already. In every litter I get usually about 30-40% of the puppies with this type of attitude early one, by the time they are 6 months many more of them are like that. It is hard to tell much about thenm from watching a short video of them interacting with a cat, but they have that same sort of anger over objects too, they get easily frustrated and are very quick to go into rage. it is hard to see that by this video though.
My wife is leaving for 2 weeks to Fl with her family and she is taking the camera today, so I just wanted to get a video of the silly cat because he may be dead by the time she gets home. LOL


----------



## Josh Mueller (Sep 17, 2009)

Keep that cat away from the coyotes...........survival dosent seem to be high on it's agenda.....

Pups look nice

Josh


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Mike your wife is more than welcome to bring a pup with her on her way down to fl and drop it off here in the ATL. I am sure I can talk my wife into making a ton of cupcakes in trade.O So how many cupcakes is a pup worth? www.fancypantsgoodies.com 


seriously good looking pups.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well, if we're trading for food...i'm sure I could score some gator tail for a pup


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

if we're trading for food, lets make a pallet of RedPaw 32K and you guys have a deal!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

That cat of yours is even crazier than mine is. They even look alike. My dogs seriously mess with my cat. The dogs have been raised from 8 wk old pups with her. My male especially, & she just sits there purring & rubbing up against them. My male puts his foot on her & they both grab her around the neck.(lightly) ..all in play. They know not to hurt her or they have to answer to ME! If they start to get a bit too ruff I step in & end the play time. The cat will sit & box with my female all in fun. She has claws but NEVER touches the dogs with them. Funny how they know how much they can each get away with & tollerate from eachother. Of couse, this is in the house, as she is a house cat. If she ever got out to the yard....ALL BETS ARE OFF! She would be dead in a heartbeat. My dogs, especially my female, teach all the cats in the neighborhood that if they came into my fenced yard it will be a 'jesus meeting' for them.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

So I am guessing a palate of of redpaw is like 1200


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> if we're trading for food, lets make a pallet of RedPaw 32K and you guys have a deal!


That's pretty expensive kibble considering it's mainly fish meal and corn.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> if we're trading for food, lets make a pallet of RedPaw 32K and you guys have a deal!



Ummmm....How many bags in a pallet?:-k


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Ummmm....How many bags in a pallet?:-k


50 bags in a pallet, 40 lb bags. I was just saying if we are going to trade food, instead of cupcakes, I would prefer dog food. LOL


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Carlos/Nanda pup picture.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> 50 bags in a pallet, 40 lb bags. I was just saying if we are going to trade food, instead of cupcakes, I would prefer dog food. LOL


 
Mike you have weird tastes.


----------

